
Bitcoin is big. But fedcoin is bigger - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/bitcoin-is-big-but-fedcoin-is-bigger/2017/12/18/53e2e79a-e1b8-11e7-89e8-edec16379010_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-b%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
mavdi
Governments and the mass media are so naive about crypto, it's actually cute.
The game for money is up, read this:

"Fedcoin, by contrast, would be decentralized to various Federal Reserve
banks. There would be central control over the money supply, just as we have
today, but meanwhile, the technology would offer vast improvements in
transaction efficiency."

lol, immediately the first thing they can think of is centralising it, not
knowing, decentralisation is THE reason bitcoin will never be defeated.

It's the reason bunch of Vietnamese farmers won the war against a world
superpower.

It's the reason termites can bring down large buildings.

It's the reason a cure for cancer has so far been illusive.

